# Red Dawg boots



## TheGrunt (Mar 16, 2010)

Hey just wondering if anybody has tried Baileys Red Dawg climbing boots or the 12 inch logging boots and what they thought about them.


----------



## jmack (Mar 16, 2010)

they suck


----------



## ronnyb (Mar 16, 2010)

I bought a pair of their steel toed logger boots. There was a thick seam on the inside heels of the boots that gave me huge blisters. I called Baileys and they wouldn't take them back. Last time I ever bought anything from them.


----------



## yooper (Mar 16, 2010)

I have a pair, dont like em to much, they give me red dawgs


----------



## treeclimber101 (Mar 16, 2010)

Anything with an animal name spelled incorrectly probably blow...


----------



## bigbluram (Jul 21, 2013)

Just got the black 12" loggers n like the handmade quality n fit so far. All I've ever had wad big box store boots til now was big box asain made boots  my boss climbs in the climbers n says they r very comfortable in gaffs once you cut the top padded band off,its easy. I'll let you kno in a few mos how our boots hold up but nice so far after 14 day break in ;-)


----------



## stanlee (Jul 29, 2013)

I've been climbing in Red Dawgs for for probably 7 years now and I like them just fine. Seem to hold up as well as any boot in our working conditions. I wore the 12" when I was working more ground, then bought the 16" when I started climbing a lot. Eventually the 12" blew out on the side after 3 years of hard use, but I was climbing in them and they're not even reinforced for wearing spurs. The 16" hold up better than that since they're more reinforced. Haven't had a problem with blisters or sore feet.


----------

